# Clear Blue Fertility Monitor



## loubie0405 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi,
Me and my partner are no stranger to your forum, three years ago we underwent 2 IVF Cycles, and were heavily involved in the IVF forum on Fertility friends. Unforunately both came to an unhappy end, and I subsequently became distant to the group, but now feel ready to share again.

My ''problems'' were initially down to POCS, and then after being put on Clomid on a high dose, I ended up over stimulating and developing issues and having to have my ovary and tube removed. Following that the IVF came to happen. After they failed, they advised that there was nothing else they could do, as after tests I was not olavating. That was that, and life continued, but then we came to find in a chemist, the Clear Blue Fertility monitor that sounded, very interesting. 
We decided to give it a go, and after purchasing the monitor and the sticks, we gave my first cycle a go. Suprisingly I was medium from day 12, and them unbelievably high from day 24 and 25. The hospital had been testing me, from day 14th to 16th so no wonder it was showing as a negative ! 
Wanting to hear from anyone who has used the monitor, or had any positive or negative reviews of this monitor. Dealing with your own body, and it's weird cycles seems to be the way forward. 
Louise X X

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=305641.0#ixzz2RdttAbwv


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have used this monitor but I ended up stopping as was getting too stressed out with using it and nothing happening, we are now just trying to conceive naturally, every two days with lil help with preseed ( I know it's tmi) but we just started our journey, his little guys are slightly below average and we are just waiting for our next appointment and preseed has had some good reviews of it helping some couples conceive


----------

